# walking sticks



## sherrib (Jan 7, 2009)

thank-you for the welcome..

I have went on bugs in cyberspace and I think now I know the correct names, so I will try this..

I have lost all my adults and now are over run with babies I have..

ACROPHYLLA TITAN -Australian

BACULUM THAII-Thailand

CARAUSIUS MOROSUS-India

DARES VALIDISPINUS-Malaysia

DARES VERRUCOSUS-Malaysia

and then i have my favorite who I call little oak, and he is EXTATOSOMA TIARATUM-Ausrralian..

then I have these that fly and have odor when scared, but i haven't a clue what they are,I wake up every morning with new ones..


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 7, 2009)

As I recall, you were looking for foodplant info.

The A. titan never did so well for me in captivity. I barely got a few to adulthood from the clutch that hatched and they had difficulty in the final molt (females). They're definitely the most difficult on your list. Foodplants were an issue. Mine didn't start well on bramble, but I had some access to Eucalyptus. Cage size was the second biggest challenge.

The _B. thaii_ fared well on bramble.

The _C. morosus_ are almost too easy.

The _Dares_ spp. like humidity. I'd recommend the addition of some moist moss. They like to spend the day hiding, often in the substrate. They also do well on bramble. They aren't huge egg-layers so consider each egg precious.

You might try Myrica californica (bayberry) with all these. It doesn't have thorns and is accepted by most hobby species. I am pretty sure a friend raised the _Acrophylla _with success on this.

I'd probably discontinue the _C. morosus_ because they can establish themselves in several parts of the country and they breed so prolifically.


----------



## sherrib (Jan 7, 2009)

Peter said:


> As I recall, you were looking for foodplant info.The A. titan never did so well for me in captivity. I barely got a few to adulthood from the clutch that hatched and they had difficulty in the final molt (females). They're definitely the most difficult on your list. Foodplants were an issue. Mine didn't start well on bramble, but I had some access to Eucalyptus. Cage size was the second biggest challenge.
> 
> The _B. thaii_ fared well on bramble.
> 
> ...


----------



## sherrib (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank-you..

they have all hatched i have so many of every kind, exept my little oak she just started flipping her eggs.. so far i haven't lost any.. the only ones i would like to do away with is the flying kind I get up every morning and do away with the newly hatched..


----------

